# Hey Where's The Work



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Try North Dakota, but bring you thermals :thumbsup:


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hollywood0420 said:


> Obama has not done much to help union consruction workers. BP Amoco refinery job pobobly scrapped now due to oil slick. Lot's of Bothers from midwest (Chicago) counting on that job. Now Gary/Hammond laying off and suspending projects. Any suggestions whre to go now??


 

" lot's of brothers from midwest counting on that job"

PLEASE!!!!!

Counting on our taxpayers dollars to put your lazy a$$s to work?

955 days till that no good bum is out of office and maybe then the goverment will stop giving hand outs!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> " lot's of brothers from midwest counting on that job"
> 
> PLEASE!!!!!
> 
> ...


Yep just 955 more days....... until he's replaced by another incompetent bum. 



> your *lazy* a$$s to *work*?


This is an oxymoron, kinda like jumbo shrimp.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

This thread is headed nowhere.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

william1978 said:


> This thread is headed nowhere.


Yea it headed there even before it was posted :laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

robnj772 said:


> Yea it headed there even before it was posted :laughing:


 The OP brought up politics and the Union verse non-union thing on his very first post.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

william1978 said:


> The OP brought up politics and the Union verse non-union thing on his very first post.


Yea I don't know what he was thinking,he should have asked some DIY question also. Why stop at silver when you could get a gold ?


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

william1978 said:


> The OP brought up politics and the Union verse non-union thing on his very first post.


 Overachiever.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

New Orleans!

Hope you don't mind working for 20 dollars an hour.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

william1978 said:


> The OP brought up politics and the Union verse non-union thing on his very first post.


Which are an instant ticket to closedville. 

Hollywood, read the stickies at the tops of the forums. 
NO political threads and many useless union vs. non-union thread will be closed or removed entirely. 

If you want a union vs. non-union discussion go to the union section and read up. Most existing threads turn out this way.


----------

